# SunShine



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope you remember me and my birds Sunshine and Sunburst. Sorry that I haven't visited in about a year.
I took the birds to my Avian vet for their yearly checkup a little earlier. Sunshine's droppings worried me as they were watery. Sunshine has bacteria in her stomach, vet gave me an antibiotic to give to her. It was started on Tuesday 2 times a day. I take her droppings back to the vet in 10 days. She is active, drinking, the only thing different is she is not as loud as she use to be.
The first time at home she was biting the syringe and I was able to get it in her mouth. But now she knows and keeps that beak shut. Can anyone give me any advice on how to make it easier for her and me? I am catching her with a towel, which stresses her and me out.
As a side note both birds will go on our finger now when we go into their cage.  They are both now 3 years old, we adopted them when they were 1.
Sorry if this is too long.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know it can very difficult to administer medication to a budgie. It's very important you remain calm and speak reassuringly to your budgie during the entire time you are toweling her and administering the medication.

Hopefully these links will be helpful for you:

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsMdnQJ1LSI"]Birds Budgies How To Give Drops By Mouth - YouTube[/nomedia]

Giving Medication to Pet Birds - Bird Owners - Merck Veterinary Manual*


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I will look at those links you gave me. It is getting easier for me to give her the medicine. Meaning I am not so nervous any more. It is hard to know if I am actually getting it into her mouth.
I love my vet, she called me yesterday to see how her droppings were. It does look like it is trying to solidify.
I also found out that Sunshine has grown in the past year, she is now a little bigger than Sunburst. 
Again Thank you!
lamba


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad it is getting easier for you to give her the medicine. It sounds as though you have a great vet. :thumbsup:

Please be sure to update us on Sunshine's condition.

Best wishes!*


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the 9th morning I have given Sunshine her medicine. I am getting good at catching her in the towel (still don't like to do it thou). This morning she was pretty relaxed in the towel. Her poop is trying to solidify. She is more like her self (chirping). She will now fly back into her cage when my son holds it up. I have read that some people say they are dumb birds. I am here to say that is NOT true. They learn to quickly, especially when it comes to medicine time.  
I do have a question though, for those of you who have had to give medicine. How do you take the droppings to the vet? I know on a quetip <sp>, but what do you put it in? We are thinking in a plastic bag.
Thank you for reading and any help you can give me. I will post on what the vet says.
lamba


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hard to believe that anyone would say they are dumb birds when the opposite is true, whoever thinks they are dumb has not spent much time with them. 
When you take droppings to the vet they need to be fresh and not dried up. When I know I need to take some to the vet I usually put some waxed paper at the bottom of the cage, because it is non porous, and wait for a fresh one to pop out. I then take the waxed paper out and cut around the sample and put it in a plastic bag and take it in. I usually don't touch the droppings because depending on the problem, I want the vet to see them exactly they way they came out, i.e. formation, amount of moisture etc.


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply. Never thought about wax paper. Thank you for that information. She usually sits in the same place every morning when we get them up, so should be easy to do.
Thank you again,
lamba


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Sunshine has to go anther 10 days with her antibiotic. The vet said that her droppings looks like it still has bacteria in it. Good news is she now squawking loud at Sunburst. Once I catch her with the towel she is relaxed, but she still will not open her beak, but she will bite me if I put my finger at her beak lol, not hard at all though. She is such a sweet bird, I feel bad that she has to go thru this.
lamba


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update!
I hope the antibiotic will totally take care of the problem for Sunshine.

Once she's finished all of the treatment and the vet gives the OK, be sure you start her on a good quality probiotic to help get her system back in balance.

I use AviBios.

AviBios Probiotics*


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for that sight, I will diffidently look more into it. One question though, I see that you put it in the water, will this be OK for my other bird Sunburst? Thank you again.
lamba :yellow:


----------

